# For Sale: Tivo Series 3 HD, stock, no subscription



## Dougmeister (Mar 28, 2007)

Model # TCD648250B. Works fine. One of my Tivo buddies took advantage of the Bolt deal a few months ago.

$20 + shipping.

eBay feedback 388+ (100%) over 16 years.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

I need a TiVoHD for parts. Anyone know if the hard drive from this unit will work in a TCD652160 model?


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Bryanmc said:


> I need a TiVoHD for parts. Anyone know if the hard drive from this unit will work in a TCD652160 model?


Why not just buy a new hdd and put an image on it if all you need is an hdd?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Dougmeister said:


> Model # TCD648250B. Works fine. One of my Tivo buddies took advantage of the Bolt deal a few months ago.
> 
> $50 shipped.
> 
> eBay feedback 388+ (100%) over 16 years.


I'm curious about that. From my understanding when a Tivo was used with that promotion they were supposed to deactivate it completely. That was part of the purpose of the promotion, to get as many series 2/3s gone as possible. If that is true then this could never be activated again with any service plan though could be used for parts? Maybe that was just for series 2s, not 3s?


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Dec 31, 2009)

tommage1 said:


> I'm curious about that. From my understanding when a Tivo was used with that promotion they were supposed to deactivate it completely. That was part of the purpose of the promotion, to get as many series 2/3s gone as possible. If that is true then this could never be activated again with any service plan though could be used for parts? Maybe that was just for series 2s, not 3s?


With the original terms, TiVo was supposed to deactivate the units used for the Once in a Lifetime Upgrade Offer 10 days after the new Bolt connected to their service. The early upgraders saw those 10 days come and go with no deactivation. Then TiVo sent out an email stating the units would be deactivated by the end of May, but now it's June 10, and no one has reported their unit deactivated yet.

Perhaps TiVo will deactivate these units sometime in the future. I purchased a lifetime subscription S2 used for an upgrade over a month ago (initially for parts, but I got it working), and TiVo let me transfer it to my account without ever mentioning the unit would be deactivated.

I don't know what TiVo's motivation was here. Most have conjectured that they are trying to phase out support for the older units, but if this is the case, it appears to have been clumsily executed. Perhaps the offer was merely a marketing strategy to make previous owners feel exclusive, increase demand for the Bolt while driving down demand for older model TiVo's on the secondary market. Maybe they changed their minds about deactivating the older units. Who knows?

All I know is that I got a great deal on a new TiVo Bolt and I was able to pickup a Lifetime S2 for merely shipping costs because of their offer. The S2 will likely become a doorstop sometime in the future, but I can't complain with the price I paid for it.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Bryanmc said:


> I need a TiVoHD for parts. Anyone know if the hard drive from this unit will work in a TCD652160 model?


It will work in that you'll be using a 250GB SATA hard drive in place of a 160GB SATA hard drive in a unit that can work with up to a 2TB SATA hard drive, but as it comes from the 648, it won't have the correct version of the TiVo software/operating system on it.

You'll need to overwrite it with a 652 image (which I can no longer offer because Dropbox changed the way they do things enough to break the features I used).


----------



## Dougmeister (Mar 28, 2007)

Still for sale.


----------



## Dougmeister (Mar 28, 2007)

Price drop to $25 + actual shipping.


----------



## Dougmeister (Mar 28, 2007)

Price drop to $20 + shipping.


----------

